# Fluval Daylight Aqualife & Plant LED Nano Aquarium Lamp, 6" L X 5.5" W



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

There was a thread here a while back about these lights. From what I remember, they produce very low PAR. Only enough for very low light plants.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Would be perfect for low/med light plants in a 25cm cube. But rather spendy for what you get.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

The only specs i could compare was the LEDs and power input. It takes about 8 watts for about 83 LEDs. A ray 2 from finnex is almost identical to that spec with the same amount of LEDs. I noticed fluval has some 250 dollar 36 inch led kits also. Quite expensive but i guess it is name brand. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DemonUnleashed (Nov 1, 2012)

I picked one up about two weeks ago. I had it on a timer and went away for the weekend. Came back and it was dead. So I returned it but they didn't have any in stock to replace. Today I picked up a new one. I've got my fingers crossed that I will have better luck with this one.


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm not sure what LEDs other companies use, but the new Fluval LED lights use the same kind of LED that is used for the flash on your camera phone. I don't know how much of a difference this makes, but I thought I'd point that out. One thing that I don't like about this light is the mounting system. You spend the better part of $100 for a nano light and you have to mount it with double sided tape. Take a look at this light. Descent PAR, a heck of a lot better mounting system, and a darn good price to boot.


----------



## DemonUnleashed (Nov 1, 2012)

When I was trying to find more info on this light I found out the GeraldStringham used it on a tank so i pm'd him with "Hello. I read your post about getting great growth with the new light. I currently have a fluval ebi with a 12 inch fugeray on it. Do you think the fluval nano led would be an improvement?". He replied "I don't know the par of the fugeray but I can tell you directly below the fluval nano at 12" is like 70 par.". But in another post par was mentioned at 45. I don't have a meter myself. If you'd like i can take one picture with the fugeray and another with the Fluval nano light.


----------

